# Plastic Covers On Wheel Lug Nuts



## twiech (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you leave these on when checking with the torque wrench or is there a way of taking them off?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You must take them off. They are for decoration only. The easiest way is to use a pair of pliers, and kind of 'wiggle' them off.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Step 1: Remove Plastic Lug Nut Covers with Pliers or with Special Lug Nut Removal Tool
Step 2: Open garbage can*
Step 3: Drop Plastic Lug Nut Covers in garbage can
Step 4: Tighten Lug Nuts as per specs
Step 5: Realize that next time you can skip Steps 1-4

* You may want to put them some place else so you can dress up the rig if you sell it, then the next owner can have the same fun you had.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Step 1: Remove Plastic Lug Nut Covers with Pliers or with Special Lug Nut Removal Tool
> Step 2: Open garbage can*
> Step 3: Drop Plastic Lug Nut Covers in garbage can
> Step 4: Tighten Lug Nuts as per specs
> ...


LOL! X2!
Ours are still in a plastic baggie somewhere in the TT


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I recycled mine...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I never could figure out the hostility toward these. Mine have been on for 4 years, not fallen off, are easy to take off when needed, kept my threads clean & in perfect condition, and look better on than off. What's not to like


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Exactly Jim. I just aquired a free set ( Thank You, they arrived







) and put them on my car trailer. Looks good and threads stay clean.

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

If I put them on the lug nuts, I don't know what else I'd put into the little tip out drawer they have occupied for the past two years.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Step 1: Remove Plastic Lug Nut Covers with Pliers or with Special Lug Nut Removal Tool
> Step 2: Open garbage can*
> Step 3: Drop Plastic Lug Nut Covers in garbage can
> Step 4: Tighten Lug Nuts as per specs
> ...


X88


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Step 1: Remove Plastic Lug Nut Covers with Pliers or with Special Lug Nut Removal Tool
> Step 2: Open garbage can*
> Step 3: Drop Plastic Lug Nut Covers in garbage can
> Step 4: Tighten Lug Nuts as per specs
> ...


X88
[/quote]

You still have to do Step 4...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Step 1: Remove Plastic Lug Nut Covers with Pliers or with Special Lug Nut Removal Tool
> Step 2: Open garbage can*
> Step 3: Drop Plastic Lug Nut Covers in garbage can
> Step 4: Tighten Lug Nuts as per specs
> ...


I agree. let me tell you from experience, you don't want to be stuck on the side of the highway looking at a flat tire and trying to figure out how to get the lug nut covers off with only a lug wrench







(Yes, there is still some of my blood on white wheels)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> If I put them on the lug nuts, I don't know what else I'd put into the little tip out drawer they have occupied for the past two years.


You still have a tip out drawer?


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I never could figure out the hostility toward these. Mine have been on for 4 years, not fallen off, are easy to take off when needed, kept my threads clean & in perfect condition, and look better on than off. What's not to like


Yea, they only take a couple of minutes to remove prior to using a torque wrench. I keep mine on to keep the nuts clean also.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

skippershe said:


> If I put them on the lug nuts, I don't know what else I'd put into the little tip out drawer they have occupied for the past two years.


You still have a tip out drawer?








[/quote]

Yeah Mitch! Get with the program and mod that useless tip out thingie into a REAL drawer like the rest of us.









Oh, and by the way, I use my plastic lug nut covers also. It keeps my nuts clean and protected.
Uhhh....lug nuts that is.









Bob


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> If I put them on the lug nuts, I don't know what else I'd put into the little tip out drawer they have occupied for the past two years.


You still have a tip out drawer?
 







[/quote]

Yeah Mitch! Get with the program and mod that useless tip out thingie into a REAL drawer like the rest of us.









Bob
[/quote]

Hey - leave Mitch alone.... some of us just haven't gotten around to that MOD yet....


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had left my nut covers on the 23RS. I went to pull the wheels and install new tires prior to selling. I broke 2 of the studs. It seemed the covers held in moisture. Not sure if that is fact, but I pulled them off and chucked them on the new trailer............

Kirk


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

ntputter17 said:


> I had left my nut covers on the 23RS. I went to pull the wheels and install new tires prior to selling. I broke 2 of the studs. It seemed the covers held in moisture. Not sure if that is fact, but I pulled them off and chucked them on the new trailer............
> 
> Kirk


Whenever I pull my lug nut covers off, I always give the nut and stud a quick spritz with WD-40 to drive out any moisture, and help protect them. It seems to have worked so far.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I put Nevr-sieze grease on any lugs I reinstall, camper or truck.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Broke 2 of the first 3 I tried. Soaked the rest in Liquid wrench before going any further. Lubed them all down with Never Seize before reinstalling. It was the first time the wheels had been off. When we got the new trailer, I took the lug covers off and chunked them. I bought a set of wheel covers and do not forsee any problems.....

Kirk


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> If I put them on the lug nuts, I don't know what else I'd put into the little tip out drawer they have occupied for the past two years.


You still have a tip out drawer?








[/quote]

Yeah Mitch! Get with the program and mod that useless tip out thingie into a REAL drawer like the rest of us.









Bob
[/quote]

Hey - leave Mitch alone.... some of us just haven't gotten around to that MOD yet....








[/quote]

Thanks for the support ORCAMPIN. If I installed a real drawer, wouldn't the lug nut covers just roll around a lot more?

Besides, I'm talking classic vintage Outback here with original tip out drawer, metal blinds, and no TP holder.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Besides, I'm talking classic vintage Outback here with original tip out drawer, metal blinds, and no TP holder.


I bet you still have the original "klingon" cloth shower curtain too.









Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

THis lug nit thread is now 2 pages long....must be getting cold outside and the days getting shorter.


----------

